# HTML Formular



## roman0906 (24. Mrz 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und komme nicht weiter.

Ich habe folgende Aufgabe gestellt bekommen:
Ein HTML-Formular soll Daten an ein fertiges Java schicken. Das Javaprogramm macht irgendwas damit und schickt mir Wert(e) xy zurück.

Geht sowas überhaupt? Gibt es ggf irgendwo ein Beispiel, bei dem man sich den Quellcode anschaun könnte?

Danke und Grüße
Roman


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2016)

Also die Formulierung verstehe ich nicht ganz. Was ist ein "fertiges Java". Ich nehme mal an, Du meinst eine vorhandene Java Lösung. Hier wäre dann die Frage, was denn genau da erstellt wurde.

Generell geht einige. So kann man Java Server Pages (JSP) nutzen. Neben JSP kann man aber auch nach Servlet suchen. Diese Lösungen laufen dann meist innerhalb eines Servers wie z.B. tomcat.

Aber es gibt natürlich auch andere Lösungen. So kann man in Java einen Webserver bauen, und dann so alles selbst schreiben. Man kann das dann auch mit Hilfe von irgendwelchen Libraries machen, die einem dann einige Arbeit abnehmen. Aber die übliche Lösung, wenn man sowas erstellen will, dürfte die erste angegebene Lösung sein unter Verwendung eines Servers wie tomcat.


----------



## roman0906 (24. Mrz 2016)

Genau, ich meine eine vorhandene Java Lösung.

Einen eigenen Webserver bauen fällt aus, Apache sollte es sein ;-)

Ich denke, dann werde ich mich mal genauer mit JSP und tomcat beschäftigen. 
PHP wurde auch noch gewünscht .... unter tomcat? hmmmm ...

Ich bin mal gespannt was das alles wird


----------



## kneitzel (24. Mrz 2016)

Also da ist dann erst einmal wichtig mehr über die bestehende Java Lösung zu erfahren. Das ist evtl. schon eine Lösung, die einen Application Server nutzt. Dann wäre es durchaus naheliegend, diesen Server auch für weitere Lösungen zu nutzen.

Aber ansonsten aufpassen, dass da nicht zuviel durcheinander geworfen wird! Da kommt ja jetzt extrem viel an Möglichkeiten auf, die sich gegenseitig ausschließen.
Apache Webserver - feines Teil, aber hat mit Java nichts zu tun. Wenn es wirklich Apache sein soll, dann greift wirklich auf PHP oder so zurück.
Wenn Java, dann bitte eine möglichst saubere Lösung. Und das bedeutet dann meist die Nutzung eines Application Servers und die Java Lösung wird dann da einfach deployed.

Was mir hier etwas auffällt: Es kommen massiv technische Aspekte der Implementierung ins Spiel ehe überhaupt eine Analyse vorliegt. Das halte ich für extrem gefährlich. Die technischen Aspekte der Implementierung kommen immer erst nach der Analyse. Das ist so, als wenn ich mich festlege, mit welchem Fahrzeug ich fahren will aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich transportieren soll. Dann stehe ich da mit einem tollen Porsche (Echt tolles Fahrzeug! Super Auswahl!) vor einem Berg Kies (Ja, transportier davon mal 10t!) Also die Mittel bitte erst festlegen oder darüber entscheiden, wenn klar ist, was die Anforderungen genau sind!


----------

